

Show HN: CentUp - Launching in late February - lenkendall

We put together an Indiegogo campaign and fun video to get early users. Thoughts?<p>http://www.indiegogo.com/centup
======
anonymous1983
I remember a company that was doing the same thing a few years back. It was
tip.. something.

------
fananta
This is actually really interesting..

~~~
lenkendall
Thank you

